# Looking For A Tongue Jack



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK I decited to buy a power tongue jack and was going to buy a Atwood 3500 but have seen several brands like Barker, Ultrafab and Bulldog. The Bulldog is 4000 lbs and has a foot that drops down and pins into place I like that but no nothing about the Bulldog also has a 5 year warrenty. The Ultrafab and Barker cost less then both the Atwood and the Bulldog.

Any info would be great and if you want just PM me so as not to hurt anyone feelings since I'm sure every brand is owned be someone here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My 301BQ had a Atwood 3500 and I'm not sure it even brakes a sweat lifting the Outback on/off my hitch and leveling the trailer. Very nice purchase!!!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

So what's wrong, Bill? Is the motor for that "beer-powered" tongue jack wearing out?









Bob


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I believe that Atwood is the only one that uses all metal gears. I have seen the pictures of the gears on a barker that had striped out and dropped down the shaft. I found on on eBay a 3500 model for about $235.00 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATWOOD-Delu...sQ5fAccessories with shipping from a rv dealer in Buffalo NY where I bought my bal lock-arms and scissor jacks. James


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Have to 2nd (or is it 3rd?) for the Atwood 3500. Had one on the 23rs and now on the 260FL. Works great and never failed yet.

Got mine online at SW Wheel. Good people to deal with. About $245.new.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

One more vote for the Atwood 3500









Ed


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Have an Ultra-Fab 3002 on my 210 and it is working great for the size and weight on my TT, my buddy has a 23KRS and is using the same model. The price is certainly reasonable @ only 179.00,we bought it installed on ours new from the dealer at time of purchase.

Good luck with your choice, you certainly will not regret getting one


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> I believe that Atwood is the only one that uses all metal gears. I have seen the pictures of the gears on a barker that had striped out and dropped down the shaft. I found on on eBay a 3500 model for about $235.00 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATWOOD-Delu...sQ5fAccessories with shipping from a rv dealer in Buffalo NY where I bought my bal lock-arms and scissor jacks. James


ULTRAFAB also uses all metal gears ..... I had a UltraFab 3002 on my 23RS

heres my theory ... all it needs to do is lift and lower the hitch a couple of times while i am camping .... it basically needs to do exactly what the OEM jack does but without me having to work up a sweat and just standing there holding a beer with my finger on a button ... so why spend a fortune on the Gold plated, nucleur powered, german engineered, swiss movement model as a replacement ... or get one with a lift capacity of a small forklift .... I went with the cheapest model i could find that exceeded my OEM and it worked great for four years until I traded in the trailer ....

Also I could almost lift the back-end of the truck off the ground if i wanted to with the UltraFab ....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> OK I decited to buy a power tongue jack and was going to buy a Atwood 3500 but have seen several brands like Barker, Ultrafab and Bulldog. The Bulldog is 4000 lbs and has a foot that drops down and pins into place I like that but no nothing about the Bulldog also has a 5 year warrenty. The Ultrafab and Barker cost less then both the Atwood and the Bulldog.
> 
> Any info would be great and if you want just PM me so as not to hurt anyone feelings since I'm sure every brand is owned be someone here.


I had the UF with the adjustable foot (3502 maybe?)

Anyway, it always did what was asked and the adjustable foot makes lowering a little quicker.









All of the brands I looked at advertised metal, hardened gears. I think everyone moved away from the plastic junk a few years ago.....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> OK I decited to buy a power tongue jack and was going to buy a Atwood 3500 but have seen several brands like Barker, Ultrafab and Bulldog. The Bulldog is 4000 lbs and has a foot that drops down and pins into place I like that but no nothing about the Bulldog also has a 5 year warrenty. The Ultrafab and Barker cost less then both the Atwood and the Bulldog.
> 
> Any info would be great and if you want just PM me so as not to hurt anyone feelings since I'm sure every brand is owned be someone here.


I had the UF with the adjustable foot (3502 maybe?)

Anyway, it always did what was asked and the adjustable foot makes lowering a little quicker.









All of the brands I looked at advertised metal, hardened gears. I think everyone moved away from the plastic junk a few years ago.....
[/quote]

I Have the Barker VIP..But if i was buying another one....i would get the Ultrafab with the adjustable foot......Adjustable foot is nice and that much faster and less work on the jack motor.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

'Ohana said:


> One more vote for the Atwood 3500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another vote for the Atwood 3500


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

The first mod I did on our trailer was the Atwood 3500 after our trial run camping without it. It gets my vote.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

ULTRAFAB 3500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The best love the adjustable foot


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Are there any issues with installing an UltraFab 3500 with Adjustable Foot, on a 28BHS? I saw on one site that it is larger in diameter (2 1/4") than the models without the adjustable foot (2").

Also, what is the best deal (purchase and shipping) around for the 3500?

Reverie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Reverie said:


> Are there any issues with installing an UltraFab 3500 with Adjustable Foot, on a 28BHS? I saw on one site that it is larger in diameter (2 1/4") than the models without the adjustable foot (2").
> 
> Also, what is the best deal (purchase and shipping) around for the 3500?
> 
> Reverie


The UF dropped right in to our 28RSDS. I don't remember what I paid.

Edited:

I think here's where I got it from: Dyers RV
$231 sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The Atwood 3500 uses a recirculating ball worm gear setup. More costly to produce, but a long-lasting design and able to transmit a lot of force with little wear to the components due to the ball bearings.

Check out how it works here if you don't already know. This shows a steering gear, the most common use of a recirculating ball, but the priciple is the same. http://auto.howstuffworks.com/steering3.htm

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is cool!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My 301BQ had a Atwood 3500 and I'm not sure it even brakes a sweat lifting the Outback on/off my hitch and leveling the trailer. Very nice purchase!!!


X2. In the campsite I just left last Saturday, my Atwood 3500 lifted the rear truck tires off the ground in order to get my WD bars on. (The site was really unlevel - so it was dicey getting the bars on and off.)

I am impressed at how easily it lifted the trailer tongue AND the rear of my crew-cab, with a bed full of gear, even!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> X2. In the campsite I just left last Saturday, my Atwood 3500 lifted the rear truck tires off the ground in order to get my WD bars on. (The site was really unlevel - so it was dicey getting the bars on and off.)
> 
> I am impressed at how easily it lifted the trailer tongue AND the rear of my crew-cab, with a bed full of gear, even!
> 
> Mike


We camp very remote and I have that situation all the time. I just don't worry about the WD until I can find a gool level area, which is normally well under a mile.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the bulldog and it has performed awesome so far. It too has the adjustable foot. Think I paid $199.00 at tacoma rv. I couldnt live without it know.


----------



## nekkoddd (Jun 20, 2009)

I just installed an Atwood 3500 ordered off ebay. It is super easy to install and what a nice option to have. Highly recommend.

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

jozway said:


> I have the bulldog and it has performed awesome so far. It too has the adjustable foot. Think I paid $199.00 at tacoma rv. I couldnt live without it know.


Wow that is a good price for that model. I really like the adjustable foot thing and the 5 year warrenty so I'm going back and forth between the Bulldog and the Atwood just can't make up my mind.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I finally ordered a tongue jack, after a lot of looking I decited on the Bulldog 4000. There were several reasons for my choice over the Atwood. First it has a 5 year warrenty second it has a drop down foot and third it will lift 4000 lbs instead of 3500. The drop down foot was the real deal breaker. I had to pay a little more for the Bulldog $237 vs $205 for the Atwood 3500. So will see how good it is when I get it in a week or so, sure hope it does a good job.


----------

